# VINTAGE OFFROAD NATIONALS Sept 5th-7th



## Erich Reichert (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new to the board but I just wanted to let you all know about this. Glad to finally be a member (some of you know me)











2008 Vintage Offroad Nationals

September 5th, 6th & 7th, 2008

Radio Control Raceway & Hobbies
(203) 575-9757
1258 South Main Street
Waterbury, CT 06706 
USA


$35.00 for the first class (includes a race shirt)
$30.00 each additional class

Top five in “A” Mains receive awards
Top three in all other mains receive awards

Friday open practice from open until close

Saturday 1/2 day open practice, 1/2 day controlled practice by class
Special guest appearance for autographs and photos
Swap meet and car show (weather permitting)

Sunday 3 rounds of IFMAR qualifying, and Mains
Door Prizes
Concours for Best Paint, Most Authentic, Best in Show

Classes:
** All classes are limited to car produced prior to 1994.**

*2wd Buggy*
27 turn ROAR legal stock and 17.5 brushless motors only (under current rules). 
Radio gear "electronics" are open. 
Tires/wheels are open
Li-Po batteries are allowed.

*4wd Buggy*
27 turn ROAR legal stock and 17.5 brushless motors only (under current rules). 
Radio gear "electronics" are open. 


*Stadium Truck*
27 turn ROAR legal stock and 17.5 brushless motors only (under current rules). 
Radio gear "electronics" are open. 
Tires/wheels are open (including narrow front tires)
Li-Po batteries are allowed.

*Heavy Metal*
All 1/10 Monster Trucks allowed, 2wd of 4wd, 2ws or 4ws
27 turn ROAR legal stock and 17.5 brushless motors only (under current rules). 
Radio gear "electronics" are open. 
Tires/wheels are open (including narrow front tires)
Li-Po batteries are allowed.

*Classic*
Limited to "non-pro" and entry level cars (Tamiya Hornet, Mauri Ninja, Royal Ripper for example)
All 1/10 Buggies, 2wd or 4wd, 2ws or 4ws allowed
27 turn ROAR legal stock and 17.5 brushless motors only (under current rules). 
Radio gear "electronics" are open. 
Tires/wheels are open (including narrow front tires)
Li-Po batteries are allowed.


More info will be posted as it comes available as well as a website for more info soon. Visit http://www.rchr.biz for track info and pictures. Hope to see you all in September for a great weekend of racing, fun and gorgeous New England fall weather!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Flat-out cool!


----------

